# going deep vid



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

many more on my channel please sub and share


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice video as always wish I was closer I'd go ride with y'all always looks like your having a blast


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that was a little deep lol

:117835:


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Nice video. Y'all ride hard into the holes up your way lol.


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! what are the temp's up there like right now? 70's, 80's? (*F)


----------

